# Fishing cart



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

hi guys, 

If this doesnt belong in this section feel free to move it where it needs to go.

I built this last year but didnt have my digi cam at the time, but here it is my pier/beach cart that works exceptionally well in my opinion.

list of materials used:
Dolly bought at a discount tool sale (new) : $35
Wall mounted rod holder: $8
Zip ties: dont remember have had them forever (200 pck)
PVC sand spikes: again dont remember bought at walmart think it was about $5
Flexible foam type ruler: Free have had it forever.

ok first thing i need to explain about the purpose of the ruler is it is not for measuring anything. it is to hold the foam on the upper part of the rod rack, as the foam will push out if you try to push a rod into it. take the ruler place it on the back (glue if you feel the need) and in each section where the rod goes ziptie the ruler to the back of the holder. 









next take the base of the holder and on each side ziptie it in place through the holes meant for screws. one ziptie will do it, i used 2 in the center just for the extra strength.









now take a rod set it in and figure out where you want the upper holder to be (if you have several rods i recommend using 2 if the guides are in different places as the holder might be in the way of one) again ziptie it in place one on each side but again 2 in the center UNDER the ziptie you placed holding the ruler in place.









taking 2 of the zipties place around the sides of the cart and connect while the PVC pipes are in place and tighten so they dont fall through, there should be 2 "loops" per pipe or the base will swing around when moving the cart.
and you are done!









Now all that is left is to place your cooler on the bottom and either bungee it or use a cargo strap to secure it, tackle box, lunch box whatever else you have rides on top of the cooler and your ready to roll, literally!  :fishing:


----------

